# doubt regarding 190 and 189 invites



## arpithakm (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi ,

I have submitted a single EOI selecting both 189 and 190(NSW) options on 2nd feb 2019. My total points is 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. I received a invite under 190 on 13th Feb 2019 . I did not want to accept this invite (190) as i prefer applying for 189 visa . Now that i have a single EOI for both 189 and 190 , does it mean that i wont get a invite under 189 as i am not applying for 190 invite that i received . Kindly explain if i need to file a different EOI now . Many people have shared various experiences regarding this which has left me genuinely confused. it is mentioned in the mail i received that "This invitation is for NSW nomination only and that this invite will expire in 14 days". request any one to please clear this doubt for me.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

arpithakm said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted a single EOI selecting both 189 and 190(NSW) options on 2nd feb 2019. My total points is 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. I received a invite under 190 on 13th Feb 2019 . I did not want to accept this invite (190) as i prefer applying for 189 visa . Now that i have a single EOI for both 189 and 190 , does it mean that i wont get a invite under 189 as i am not applying for 190 invite that i received . Kindly explain if i need to file a different EOI now . Many people have shared various experiences regarding this which has left me genuinely confused. it is mentioned in the mail i received that "This invitation is for NSW nomination only and that this invite will expire in 14 days". request any one to please clear this doubt for me.


What you received is not a skill select invite. It is an invitation to apply for NSW nomination and has no relation to EOI in skill select. In order to get a skillselect invite for 190, you need to apply for NSW nomination as instructed in the email (and also pay $300).

If you don't do all that, then your EOI will be available for 189 invitation in next round.


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

arpithakm,
You have not specified what is your ANZCO code. Personally, you are likely to receive a 189 invite given that you are having 75 points will depend on the Anzco code. Accountants may not get this. ICT BA's there is a remote chance considering the last round had barely any BAs getting invite. Other ICT codes as well stand an outside chance to get an invite before April or May for the EOIs lodged recently. 
That brings to the question, what you should do with a 190 invite coming through. 
If I were you I will take it and lodge my application for 190 without further delay for the following reasons:

1. Your waiting days for the grant starts now, and should expect a grant in about 3-5 months time - the same time for which you may be waiting for an 189 invite.
2. Australian general elections are due this year. Migration policy is one of the key political agenda and can be impacted with a cutoff date. So you would want to be already in list (people who have already paid the visa fee) so that the new rules wont affect you.
3. 80 points with SS and an invite on hand has potentially high chance of the grant given, assuming you have all documents to support your application. 
4. Atleast, you could accept the pre-invite, pay a 300$ fee for the nomination application and buy 60 days of additional time. During this time, you can create another EOI for 189 alone.
But this option again, you will be wasting precious time with reforms on Visa process looms over the elections. Will it be worth taking that risk? I doubt.

Cheers!


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

if you willing to risk the $300 then go fourth with the NSW application. Until NSW actually accepted your application you have yet to receive an invitation for 190 VISA and your EOI will still be active meaning that you can still receive invitation for 189 visa.


----------



## shanak (Jun 9, 2019)

Did you get an invite for 189?


----------



## dave3tirth (Apr 10, 2020)

Did anyone get an invitation to civil engineering technician recently?
I am wondering, is there any chance to get an invitation at 75 points?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dave3tirth said:


> Did anyone get an invitation to civil engineering technician recently?
> I am wondering, is there any chance to get an invitation at 75 points?


Cutoff is currently 90-95 points. With a point score of 75 you have no chance of getting invited for 189.


----------



## MarlenB (Apr 12, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Cutoff is currently 90-95 points. With a point score of 75 you have no chance of getting invited for 189.


Hi Mustafa01, 

is there anywhere I can find the cut-offs for all other ANZSCO codes? 

Thanks so much 

Marlen


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

MarlenB said:


> Hi Mustafa01,
> 
> is there anywhere I can find the cut-offs for all other ANZSCO codes?
> 
> ...


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## dave3tirth (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry, I forgot to mention the subclass. I have inquiry about subclass 190.


Any chance to get an invitation in Civil Engineering Technician at 80 or 85 in 190 subclasses with a local job?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

dave3tirth said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention the subclass. I have inquiry about subclass 190.
> 
> 
> Any chance to get an invitation in Civil Engineering Technician at 80 or 85 in 190 subclasses with a local job?


They don’t provide cut off points for 190 as no one knows what is state preference for points. They usually invite people with the highest points but sometimes they invite people with 65 points. It’s up to their preference. So no one can predict it.


----------



## bukkasamudram (Oct 9, 2020)

HI,

I accepted an NSW invitation on 11/Sep/2020 with ICT Business Analyst(261111) ANZSCO Code. I am still waiting to receive Skill Select final invite. May i know the reason for delay.
Whoever received NSW invitation are eligible to receive Skill Select Invite? Please clarify me on this.

Thnaks
Venkat


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

bukkasamudram said:


> HI,
> 
> I accepted an NSW invitation on 11/Sep/2020 with ICT Business Analyst(261111) ANZSCO Code. I am still waiting to receive Skill Select final invite. May i know the reason for delay.
> Whoever received NSW invitation are eligible to receive Skill Select Invite? Please clarify me on this.
> ...


Have you applied for a nomination after receiving your invitation? If so, when did you do this? It usually takes about 6 to 8 weeks I guess.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bukkasamudram said:


> HI,
> 
> I accepted an NSW invitation on 11/Sep/2020 with ICT Business Analyst(261111) ANZSCO Code. I am still waiting to receive Skill Select final invite. May i know the reason for delay.
> Whoever received NSW invitation are eligible to receive Skill Select Invite? Please clarify me on this.
> ...


NSW does not reject applicants who have been sent pre invites unless they find that the applicant has claimed wrong points or given some other wrong information in the EOI
Why your final invite is being delayed , no one can say
But please understand that it’s not your right to demand a final invite from the state
It’s the state prerogative to issue the final invite or not and how much time to take for it

Cheers


----------

